# Planted Aquarium Addiction



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

You may evaluate yourself on the "Aquarium Addiction Test".

The test includes 5 criteria adapted from the clinical scales to test substance dependence. If you qualify at least 3 criteria below you may call yourself as "addict". 
Do you spend more than 2 hours a day for the daily activities (internet, books, magazines, aquarium maintainance, shopping) related to aquariums?
Do you have difficulty in controlling yourself not to buy an unplanned attractive item during aquarium shopping or the time spent in aquarium related web sites?
Do you feel distress when you are away from your aquariums or aquarium related web sites or books and magazines?
Do you feel that you need to increase the number or the volume of the current aquariums or the time spent in aquarium related activities?
Do you have a persistent effort and enthusiasm in aquarium keeping although it causes important social and occupational problems?
Planted aquarium addiction can have both positive and negative aspects. We can discuss those aspects. While trying to have more healthy and aesthetic aquariums we should also keep our psychological health at the top levels. We keep our planted tanks in that purpose, don't we?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

1) Yes.
2) No. No room.
3) No. I have good sitters, and a lap top.
4) No. I need to decrease the numbers and/or volumes.
5) No. First things first.

Therefore I must not be an addict - but you surely could not fool my wife with that statement. Anyone with ~two dozen tanks, the majority heavily planted, fits the addict profile in my mind, especially when they have a dedicated tank room built into their house, with a storage area of similar size for out-of-use tanks and equipment.  

Perhaps long-term addicts just adapt to their addiction more effectively? A survival trait, perhaps? :shock:


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

1. Sometimes
2. I'm a binge shopper. I don't have a problem at the lfs (only b/c I've been there so many times there's never anything new.) I do have a problem at auctions and websites. 
3. Ocassionally 
4. Yes. I have a one tank rule. Right now that tank is 55 gallons. I'm in the process of setting up a larger tank. 
5. It does not cause occupational problems but has caused marital tension.

All that being said, I'm not so sure that my answers indicate anything in particular about the planted tank hobby as much as they highlight particular aspects of my personality. If it wasn't planted tanks it would have been something else. I have always done things to extremes. When I was 16 it was competetive bodybuilding. Later it was horses. Now its planted tanks. The beat goes on...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

1. Yes

2. Not really. I used to have problem with purchasing new or rare plants that I didn't have (Collectoritis) but I think that has gone away though I could just be in denial  

3. No

4. I don't feel a "need" so to speak but I have always wanted a 180g tank. I would get rid of a few other tanks before setting up a tank that large though so I'm not sure if that really counts  

5. It may have caused a bit of marital tension when I first got into this side of the hobby. I figure it is better that I am playing with the aquarium at home rather than spending time at the bar or worse and my wife agrees


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

1 - Yes. Easily. 

2 - No. Money is really tight at the moment.

3 - Sometimes.

4 - Yes.

5 - Sometimes.


...I could give my tanks up at any time though


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What is the clinical difference between addiction and obsession?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

To be able to discriminate I can say that the addiction involves compulsive acts whereas obsession involves repetitive thoughts. Why did you ask?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Because I think I am more obsessed than addicted. To me addiction implies a forced behavior whether you want it or not, where as an obsession is by choice because you have convinced yourself you want it.


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

1:yes
2:yes
3:yes
4:no
5:yes


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

The first four criteria are mostly in the psychological domain. The fifth one is exactly on the intersection point between psychological and social domains. If you have the passion and especially at a younger age there may not be any restriction inside the psychological domain. You can direct all the resources to the aquariums. But when the society's expectations appear on you, you need to direct some of the resources to the social domain. That's the point we usually have the conflict. Our personalities try to solve these conflicting situations. Some people resist, some reacts, some try to regulate. "Addiction" is the usual label to warn the individual who direct all the resources to the unexpected domain. 

The five criteria above are important but it might also be beneficial for us to discuss the reasons why we find ourselves in situations that qualify the criteria.


----------



## certan (Nov 22, 2005)

I had answered these questions for the first time about two years ago. Faruk had written them in the Turkish aquarium magazine "Akvaryum Dunyasi". At that time I had at least 4 yes answers for the above questions.

Time passes. People change.

Now I met the same questions and tried to answer them again. This time I could hardly find a yes. :-?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that good or bad?


----------



## certan (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm not sure that I can judge this as good or bad. At that time I was happy with 4 yes answers, and now I'm still happy with 1 yes.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I know that you have a baby now. So, the social expectations from your role have changed and probably increased. That is so natural that you have decreased the activity level in the aquarium domain. Is that a good compromise?


----------



## certan (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes, I think so.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Congratulations, you withdraw yourself and you call it a fair compromise. No sign of anger and frustration. Your family has a responsible father and a husband.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

MatPat said:


> It may have caused a bit of marital tension when I first got into this side of the hobby. I figure it is better that I am playing with the aquarium at home rather than spending time at the bar or worse and my wife agrees


This is another good example to solve the problems in the family.


----------



## certan (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for your warm words, Faruk. If I had have to end my hobby completely, then probably I would have felt both anger and frustration, but through decreasing it to "acceptable" levels, everybody became happier, including me.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

1) Usually. 
2) Maybe... depends on how attractive. I would call it jumping on a great deal on something I want. 
3) Yes, mostly when away from my aquariums.
4) No, but I have, and now am procrastinating on tearing down that “why did I start this tank?“ tank, if that counts.
5) Sometimes. I have gotten hints, and am aware of them.

Very sobering. The questions make me realize I am addicted to many things.


----------



## rashev (Apr 21, 2005)

1 Yes
2 No
3 Yes
4 Sometimes
5 Yes


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you think there is a gender difference in addiction to the planted aquariums? Why?


----------



## MossyLady (Dec 18, 2005)

“Aquarium Addiction Test”. 

1. Do you spend more than 2 hours a day for the daily activities (internet, books, magazines, aquarium maintainance, shopping) related to aquariums?

Yes, but I count the time spent as stimulating my brain to learn and apply new information, as exercising my body (lifting buckets, reaching into tanks, etc.)

Do you have difficulty in controlling yourself not to buy an unplanned attractive item during aquarium shopping or the time spent in aquarium related web sites?

No, I can control the impulse buying ... unless it is something really special, like an exquisite piece of driftwood that would be perfect for growing mosses.

Do you feel distress when you are away from your aquariums or aquarium related web sites or books and magazines?

Only if the separation is longer than 12 hours ... after that I worry about the aquarium plants getting too much or too little light. Some day perhaps I'll buy a timer ...

Do you feel that you need to increase the number or the volume of the current aquariums or the time spent in aquarium related activities?

Need? No. Desire? Yes. The only thing that is holding me back from buying another 55 gallon tank is money; my electricity bill was a lot higher than I'd expected last month, and so was the bill for my propane gas heat. 

Do you have a persistent effort and enthusiasm in aquarium keeping although it causes important social and occupational problems?

Persistent effort and enthusiasm is what gets one through life! I'm mostly-retired now, and the only socialization I want or need is with my pets and family. They love and understand me, and forgive me my "eccentricities".


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish we could meet somewhere to talk more on this so that we could share deeper understandings. As people write on this thread, I hope we will question more and deeper *why* we have this kind of engagement in our life.

One thing I would like to address is the variety of reasons of attachment to planted tanks. Everybody talks about unique and different reasons. When we emphasize the commonalities among these individual responses they can be categorized and matched with common personalities.

We spend significant time for this engagement. This seems to be an important issue in our life. When engaging in the tanks and internet, we usually find ourselves in discussions about the technical details, on *how* we can do this better and a better. At some point in time it may also be helpful to look at ourselves and ask *why* we seek information, sharing, achievement and a better tank. There are levels of discovering the reasons. First, people observe others and make some conclusions about their reasons. Then, they may tend to focus on themselves to understand personal aims. For some technicians or artists interpersonal relations may not be so important; they value only the technical details. But they are still with us. Another level can be achieved by making a synthesis of all the conclusions about us, them and the engagement. That's the point we can understand the system perspective. This perspective may contain how aquarium industry maintains itself, why people interact with each other etc.

To me, the gender difference issue in addiction to planted tanks is among the several strategic points to make some conclusions and synthesis. Age is the other one.

I think both factors have been already addressed in the following quotations:



Emc2 said:


> I'm not so sure that my answers indicate anything in particular about the planted tank hobby as much as they highlight particular aspects of my personality. If it wasn't planted tanks it would have been something else. I have always done things to extremes. When I was 16 it was competetive bodybuilding. Later it was horses. Now its planted tanks. The beat goes on...





MossyLady said:


> Persistent effort and enthusiasm is what gets one through life! I'm mostly-retired now, and the only socialization I want or need is with my pets and family. They love and understand me, and forgive me my "eccentricities".


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Let me be more direct.

I would expect males to be more addicted than females and younger males to be more addicted than the older males. 

Any reaction to that?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Male, so that is a gven in the following remarks. 

My addiction started early (teens) and has, other than for school, been consistent if not constant. Now I am largely retired, so 'older' definitely applies. I do have other "addictions" of just about equal standing, with perhaps a bit less routine time commitment. 

I have several times been in, or close to, burn-out, and have found that to hold interest for myself I do have to make periodic major changes in what and how I keep glass boxes. Once a given facet of the hobby is no longer a challenge, I have to move on. The net hobby continues, but its expression changes radically.

One of the bases for the hobby to me is time alone. Tank maintenance is solitary and for me quiet. This is both an escape and a recharge function. The tasks selected for a particular day also reflect my need/desire for that moment - relatively mindless in filter upkeep and water changes, or more engaging for tank grooming. Simply sitting in front of a given tank and observing may serve as hypnotic, challenging, or educational depending on the level and intensity of the observation and my mindset when I sit down.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

RTR said:


> Tank maintenance is solitary and for me quiet. This is both an escape and a recharge function.


Do you think that escape and recharge function, *in general,* is more specific to males?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

I only know my own needs, especially those not shared by my wife. But I had the same behavior prior to marriage.  I do know both males and females with "private time" requirements. 

My other hobbies can also be used to leverage that requirement - gardening, kite-flying, and reading most obviously.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

RTR,

I agree that engaging in different types of hobbies have many common functions and hobbyists may have almost same personality before and after they start their enduring pursuits. 

Addiction is a different level in an engagement/hobby. Merriam Webster defines hobby as "a pursuit outside one's regular occupation engaged in especially for relaxation". If the aim of the hobby is relaxation then why distress happens when addicted person is away from the aquariums? And why social conflicts can appear for the time spent during engagement? At an addiction level when there is distress people may tend to increase the time spent or withdraw totally from the hobby. This sort of addiction might be more specific to males. I don't say that females do not experience such a thing but I want to make some generalizations.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Understood. With my number of tanks (fairly stable although total volume is down) I think that I classify easily as addicted (my friends just say 'fish nut'). But long ago, before I had developed my support proceedures and crew I would have been been more apt to be concerned during forced or elected absences. Perhaps the modifictions done and the support development allowed me to be less neurotic when away. House/fish/dog/birds/garden sitters are great stress relievers in themselves. Perhap length of time in the hobby allows practical adaptations which might be less available to folks in the first flush of enthusiasm, or perhaps in the first euphoria of addiction...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

RTR in the beginning of the discussion said:


> Perhaps long-term addicts just adapt to their addiction more effectively? A survival trait, perhaps? :shock:...





RTR said:


> Perhap length of time in the hobby allows practical adaptations which might be less available to folks in the first flush of enthusiasm, or perhaps in the first euphoria of addiction...


I agree with these points.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Interesting thread... =D> 

1) Do you spend more than 2 hours a day for the daily activities (internet, books, magazines, aquarium maintainance, shopping) related to aquariums?
Oh yeah... I have around 5+ hours a day at work where I am free to do as I like on the net, so just reading about it is around 3+ hours a day. As others have said, I also consider this expanding my knowledge in general. It is also quite easy for me to lose an hour or two just observing the tank at the end of the day.
2) Do you have difficulty in controlling yourself not to buy an unplanned attractive item during aquarium shopping or the time spent in aquarium related web sites?
Yeah, Especially when I started getting into the hobby. After several hundred wasted dollars, I have learned to plan my purchases a little better and do research beforehand.
3) Do you feel distress when you are away from your aquariums or aquarium related web sites or books and magazines?
To an extent. I visited my fiance for the holidays (she's 500 miles away) and after spending a week with her I was really looking forward to working on my tank again... But I wouldn't really say distressed. As another said, I also find working on the tanks and observing to be a great stress reliever and escape from everthing else.
4) Do you feel that you need to increase the number or the volume of the current aquariums or the time spent in aquarium related activities?
I would love to, but money and space prevent that from happening. I don't feel a need for it, though.
5) Do you have a persistent effort and enthusiasm in aquarium keeping although it causes important social and occupational problems?
It causes neither. As was stated earlier, as I get older (I'm 19) and begin to have certain social and financial expectations I will find out my approach at handling my "addiction". We'll also see what the gf has to say... 

fgencoz, good luck on your research. It is quite interesting.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

acbaldwin said:


> 4) Do you feel that you need to increase the number or the volume of the current aquariums or the time spent in aquarium related activities?
> I would love to, but money and space prevent that from happening. I don't feel a need for it, though..


I think I should write the question like that:
Do you have a continous desire to increase the number or the volume ...



acbaldwin said:


> fgencoz, good luck on your research. It is quite interesting.


Thanks.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

fgencoz said:


> I think I should write the question like that:
> Do you have a continous desire to increase the number or the volume ...


I think that may yield inaccurate results. I can imagine that nearly everyone would respond with a "yes". After all, bigger is better!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

At younger ages "the bigger, the better" issue can be quite right. As people get older they may tend to seek manageable sizes. This is my belief and I was really surprised when I saw Amano's famous big tank last year. However a couple of days ago I read some details about how this big tank was intelligently designed so that maintenance was not a big issue.


----------



## chili_is_hot (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you spend more than 2 hours a day for the daily activities (internet, books, magazines, aquarium maintainance, shopping) related to aquariums?
yes
Do you have difficulty in controlling yourself not to buy an unplanned attractive item during aquarium shopping or the time spent in aquarium related web sites?
not realy, i have learnt that this usualy leads to problems.
Do you feel distress when you are away from your aquariums or aquarium related web sites or books and magazines?
no, as long as it isn't for a couple of weeks, and i have some one relyable to take care of them.
Do you feel that you need to increase the number or the volume of the current aquariums or the time spent in aquarium related activities?
I think i will be fine for a while, because i just got some tanks. but as stated befor, bigger is always better.
Do you have a persistent effort and enthusiasm in aquarium keeping although it causes important social and occupational problems?
I find that it doesn't conflict with my social life, but i find that i spend 1 hour reading, and looking at aquarium related things, when i should be doing work.

I think the reason I like this hoby so much is becuse it is a great mix of every thing, especialy the planted side of it. Art, Chemistry, Biology, and animals. i find it very intrancing waching an aquarium, especialy a large one, there is always something going on. It would be the perfect hobby if it didn't cost so dam much, andtake up so much space.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

So, you don't seem to be an addict. I am asking this to everyone who feel themselves that they are not addicted: What do you think about those who are addicted? Positive and negative sides?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

acbaldwin said:


> After all, bigger is better!


Our research with the owners of the planted tanks gave some clues about "bigger is better" issue. Before go on to read my interpretations please take a look at the research in the following link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=12008

In the first step I looked at the correlations between 
1. age and total volume
2. age and number of aquariums
3. years of experience and total volume
4. years of experience and number of aquariums

All of them are positively correlated except 3. That means as the age and experience increase the number of aquariums also increase. This result does not support the bigger is better issue but the first positive correlation give support for the bigger is better issue. On the other hand there is an important warning in the third comparison (lack of any correlation) strongly questioning the existence of a bigger aquarium desire.

We may expect that at younger ages people have less money to be able to set up their desired aquariums. However at the older ages people have more money and the control of his money is in their hands. Therefore we can expect that the likelihood of having the desired aquarium at older ages is higher than the younger ages. That means there must be a positive correlation between the age and the total aquarium volume. This expectation was not supported by the data gathered from 56 planted tank owners.

I divided the participants into two groups according to their ages:
1. younger group 13-29
2. older group 30-70

then I looked at the correlations between years of experience and total volume/number of aquariums. The results showed that *people at older ages tend to increase the number of the aquariums but not the size of their aquariums. *

*Therefore on the basis of the research we can say "more is better".*


----------



## MossyLady (Dec 18, 2005)

Older folks may prefer more smaller sized tanks because they are physically unable to handle the water change operations and routine tank maintenance on larger ones? A 20% change on a 10 gallon tank is a lot easier to manage than a 20% change on a 100 gallon.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

It is a very logical explanation to me, especially when increased number of aquariums are considered.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

As one of the older folk group, I don't discriminate based on tank size, and for me there is no real labor difference between tank sizes in partials. I use the Python to remove water/vacuum, and pump aged water back in from reservoirs. The reservoirs are topped up or refilled by Python. Time is greater per tank on larger tanks, but time per unit volume is independent of tank size.

At the moment I run more medium-sized tanks. But the tank room will only support some total number of tanks - lots of smalls, a moderate number of mediums, or many fewer large tanks. But the total gallon capacity I can and do keep is not that different between the three options.


----------



## MossyLady (Dec 18, 2005)

RTR said:


> As one of the older folk group, I don't discriminate based on tank size, and for me there is no real labor difference between tank sizes in partials. I use the Python to remove water/vacuum, and pump aged water back in from reservoirs. The reservoirs are topped up or refilled by Python. Time is greater per tank on larger tanks, but time per unit volume is independent of tank size.


I have a Python, but right now I am having difficulties with water pressure (I have a 550 foot deep well, and the pressure tank under the house is in need of repair/replacement), so I have had to go back to the bucket route. This has made me think twice about getting another tank larger than my 55 gallon. I can just manage the weekly 20% change on it with buckets, and I can then use that as an excuse to spend the rest of the day reading the aquarium forums. :slywink:


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

A bad news for those who have more tanks than the average is that increased planted tank number is positively correlated with neuroticism. Neuroticism may refer to lack of emotional stability and people who have high on the neuroticism tend to be tense, moody, and anxious.

On the other hand increased tank size was not correlated with the neuroticism.

Would you help me to understand these results deeper?


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

LOL! Perhaps as straightforward as only those of us who are neurotic try to keep that many tanks. There must be some level of neurosis to overdoing anything, whether that is tanks or anything else.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

More tanks mean more money. Look at the thread about the money spent for the planted tanks: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=13950

After reading the posts I understood why neuroticism and increased tank number went hand in hand. People want to hide the real amount of money. This tendency indirectly shows the level of conflict with the society.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

1 - almost would if could
2 - sometimes
3 - yes
4 - yes!!!
5 - occupational - no , social definetly marital stress


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

1)Yes
2)No
3)sometimes...but not that distressed
4)Well, I always get another aquarium whenever I can...so yes?
5)Nope...my aquarium does not cause social and occupational problems.


----------



## wantabe23 (Apr 6, 2005)

]Do you spend more than 2 hours a day for the daily activities (internet, books, magazines, aquarium maintainance, shopping) related to aquariums?[/B]

It would depend upon the day, I am in college, a Sr, and some days have to be divoted to school work among other responsibilities, and other days I can spend all of it reading and working on the aquariums.

*Do you have difficulty in controlling yourself not to buy an unplanned attractive item during aquarium shopping or the time spent in aquarium related web sites?*

No I do not have difficulty controling my spending habits. But that does not mean that I dont want an item that I cant afford. But I really really like to look and shop (not necessarily buying), this gives me ideas to more inovative ideas concerning my aquaria

*Do you feel distress when you are away from your aquariums or aquarium related web sites or books and magazines?*

No distress is felt, but I do think of them often. When I go places I find my self wishing there was a planted aquarium there to apply ideas to. Or I will bring reading material.

*Do you feel that you need to increase the number or the volume of the current aquariums or the time spent in aquarium related activities?*

Nether. I just moved and now wish that I did not have as many tanks, but mabe fewer and larger tanks. (I built a 165 gallon tank with my dad out of high school)

Do you have a persistent effort and enthusiasm in aquarium keeping although it causes important social and occupational problems?

I would say that I do have a passion for planted aquariums and aquatics in general, anything with water. I love water, I love to swim, I love to dive, I love aquariums and all that intails. But Persistent like there is a gun to my head and I have to do it, like there is a driving force behind it, definetly no.
But then again I do find myself thinking of what others might think when they walk into my house. Naturally I want them to enjoy what they see. I have to remind myself that it is a part of who I am.

I have read to the end of this thread and it is very interesting indeed. But I dont really think any distinct assumptions can be made hear. There are many variables to consider that are not addressed. But then again I believe that you began this with saying it was subjective, so most all is fair game.
But then again if it is subjective how can you begin to categorize people (generalize) ? It seems a jump to ask a few questions that are subjective and then state if there is a possible neurosis. (Not for conflict, but addressing logical flow of thought)

Quote: A bad news for those who have more tanks than the average is that increased planted tank number is positively correlated with neuroticism. Neuroticism may refer to lack of emotional stability and people who have high on the neuroticism tend to be tense, moody, and anxious.

A question hear, what is the average # of tanks anyway?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Wantabe23,

Please take a look at the thread about the research done with APC members. The generalization is done on the basis of this research.

Please go to message #36 in the research thread for the descriptive statistics. The average number of aquariums is *4* for both males and females.



wantabe23 said:


> ...I dont really think any distinct assumptions can be made hear. There are many variables to consider that are not addressed...


 Could you be more specific on your critic? I would be glad to discuss the other variables.


----------

